# Habenaria dentata



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 24, 2009)

Another great _Habenaria_ is _H. dentata_, a native of southern Japan (very rare) and virtually all of subtropical/tropical Asia all the way to the Himalayas. Now that is what I call an angelic flower!










Luckily, quite easy to keep; grow as you would any tropical _Habenaria/Pecteilis_ species from SE Asia.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 24, 2009)

so white, so beautiful!!!! Jean


----------



## callosum (Sep 24, 2009)

there are in Thailand too and going reaed:rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Candace (Sep 24, 2009)

Very angelic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2009)

I would picture angels to look like that. Wow!


----------



## Sue (Sep 25, 2009)

Angelic . . . until you get up close! Looks like a bunch of legs and fangs in there—or a spider's mouth.

What's the Rilke line? (A short Googling later . . . )

"Beauty is nothing but the beginning of terror, which we are still just able to endure, and we are so awed because it serenely disdains to annihilate us. Every angel is terrifying."

http://www.homestar.org/bryannan/duino.html


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:
However one look at it, one I'll have to eventually try!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2009)

Sue said:


> Angelic . . . until you get up close! Looks like a bunch of legs and fangs in there—or a spider's mouth.
> 
> What's the Rilke line? (A short Googling later . . . )
> 
> ...



Or a wolf in sheep's clothing?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

Sue said:


> Angelic . . . until you get up close! Looks like a bunch of legs and fangs in there—or a spider's mouth.
> 
> What's the Rilke line? (A short Googling later . . . )
> 
> ...



 - Morbid and heavy with forboding.


----------



## labskaus (Sep 28, 2009)

Angelic yes, pure and pristine beauty.

Does anybody know if these sub/tropical Habenarias breed with the hardy species? Or even Platanthera? Might make some exciting garden orchids.


----------

